
UK IPv6 Council Roundtable, Jun 2016 - AndrewDucker
http://www.ipv6.org.uk/2016/07/04/ipv6-council-roundtable-jun-2016/
======
benbristow
Wonder when Virgin Media will roll it out. They've been taking their merry
time.

Edit:
[https://tv.theiet.org/?videoid=7412](https://tv.theiet.org/?videoid=7412)
'Working on it.'

------
cbanek
This wasn't exactly the UKIP I have been thinking about recently... and I
think that's good. :)

